# Cardiology coding



## sshamtoob (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering when a cardiac diagnostic is performed on the same day as a procedure can you apply modifier 59 to it?   Also can they both be billed separately?


----------



## deeva456 (Oct 4, 2009)

Can you provide an example or code combinations that you have questions about?


----------



## sshamtoob (Oct 4, 2009)

deeva456 said:


> Can you provide an example or code combinations that you have questions about?



Deeva 456, I will try.
Generally it is geared towards the Cardiac Catherization group starting from 93501-93533.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 5, 2009)

sshamtoob said:


> Deeva 456, I will try.
> Generally it is geared towards the Cardiac Catherization group starting from 93501-93533.



If you are talking about an intervention being done in the same sitting as the diagnostic exam, yes it can be billed at the same time.


----------

